# Minxy



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minxy my louv, i just needed to ask you how you know soooo much about every single area of infertility!!

Just wanted to thak you for sharing all your knowledge and for all the advice giving you have given me and im sure many others!

I thought i was clued up and knew what i was talking about but clearly i need to do some more research  

Bendybird.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you hunny...

....it's basically cos I'm a boring old swot   
gone are my party animal days (and I assure you there were plenty  ) & I'm just obsessed with finding out as much as possible about whats going on with my body !!! knew my human biology A level would come in handy !!!!
...but seriously, I do just read loads...my shelves are filled with books about it (sad huh !!), and I'm always surfing the net to find more info....but I do get out & party sometimes...honest 
....here's hoping that it will all be worth it in the end !!

Good luck & take care
Natasha

PS...I sooo love your signature picture


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree with Bendy Minx - you've been a great help to Clomid Chick newbies like me - it's great that you are prepared to put so much back into the board.

Alison


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you ladies...I'm blushing


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree with you
and I still think we should do mastermind for minx 'and your subject is..........IF'  

Thanks Minx

You are a star


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hear, hear!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

DITTO!! from me too, and with endo Q's!!

You are a marvel Minxy        Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks again...I honestly don't deserve all these compliments (if you ever met me, as Jo has, then you'd just think I was a bit of a lush who talked too much   ) 
To be honest I've picked up an awful lot from this site & all you wonderful ladies...it's just a case of mutual support & advice/experience...especially when I first registered...don't know what I would've done without the support & good advice from Flower, Kerry, Kelly and those ladies who've moved on from the "clomid chick" forum like Safarigirl, Noodles & Erika...so a huge thank you back 

Anyway, wishing you all soooo much luck & sending "sticky vibes" & "baby dust" from South East London...
Take care
Natasha


----------

